# for $10 would you?...



## farmkid11

the game works like this 

person 1 for $10 would you do this 

person 2 yes or no then they ask would would you do for $10 

and it goes on 

i got this from backyardchickens


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

for $10 would you pose by a alligator ???


----------



## RPC

No for $10 would you run threw the snow barefoot.


----------



## currycomb

yes: for $10.00 would you clean my chicken house?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

yes ... for $10 would you sing " Mary had a little lamb" ?


----------



## farmkid11

yes for $10 would you eat 10 pounds of pizza


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

no for $10 would you swim with sharks?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NO ...  For $10 would you eat goat ???


----------



## EllieMay

Sure!


For $10 would you train Elmer Fudd to say the word "rabbit" correctly?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

No ... for $10 would you knit a 40 ft. long scarf ???


----------



## Genipher

No.

For $10 would you shave your head?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NO ... For $10 would you: Sell Ice cream all day ???


----------



## craftymama86

Sure, why not? 

For $10 would you.... dress up like a clown and walk in and out of an E.R. lobby?


----------



## flemish lops

no but would love to see someone do it. 
for $10 would you.... pet a porcupine?


----------



## craftymama86

No, I'd be too afraid, lol.

(One of my cousins and I dressed up as goofy as we could  (crazy teens) and walked into the ER to see her brother. A few people actually looked like it made them feel better which was our intention. My aunt thought it was disrespectful, lol. Party pooper.)


For $10 would you kiss a orangutan?


----------



## flemish lops

nooooo

for $10 would you do the chicken dance?


----------



## craftymama86

YEP! 

Hmm... for $10 would you drink a glass of beer with a raw egg in it? 
(I've met some who have)


----------



## flemish lops

mmmm.. not for $10  
for $10 would you.... lick a frozen pole?


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

I'd do it for a double doggie dare, but maybe not for just $10. 

For $10 would you let someone tickle you for two minutes straight?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Nope ... For $10 dollars would you stay up all night staring at a preg. Goat ??? 
I did...


----------



## craftymama86

Sure, wouldn't be hard to do since I've been having a hard time sleeping lately anyways, lol. 

For $10 would you Zumba while someone got you on video so they could post it on Youtube?


----------



## flemish lops

no

for $10 would you hang 4 batches of clothes out on the line in 40 degree and sunny weather?


----------



## craftymama86

NO 

For $10 would you stay up all night crocheting (or some other hobby) for the fun of it?


----------



## Crazy Acres

Perhaps...
For $10 would you have a sleepover with the cattle?


----------



## pattonfarm

as long as they don't snore
for $10 would you take your goat shopping with you?


----------



## Crazy Acres

You mean to imply that's an unusual thing to do?!? 
For $10, would you eat a dish-full of your favourite food? (easy question - YES)


----------



## craftymama86

Oh gosh, you just HAD to ask about food. YES, had two helping of chinese take out for dinner, LOL.

For $10 would you.... let your goat sleep in your bed.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

As long as I get to keep it

for $10 would you eat a chicken foot

(i know someone who knows someone who did)


----------



## dewey

pattonfarm said:
			
		

> as long as they don't snore
> for $10 would you take your goat shopping with you?


Sorry, I couldn't resist....goat at a walmart in AZ, isn't she sweet ...  








> for $10 would you eat a chicken foot
> 
> (i know someone who knows someone who did)


No, unless it was the base for chicken feet soup and I didn't want to offend my now ex MIL.  

For $10 would you stay up 2 nights waiting to see BYC off and then back online again?  (Like so many of us I did it for free )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Yes since I did it already


All you had to do was eat the skin of the foot


for $10 would you?? Hmm, Go snow shoeing at -20 with yor pet chicken under your arm (or any bird/farm animal you can fit under your arm)


----------



## HankTheTank

Of course not- my goat would get cold!
    For $10 would you ride a cow into a public place, yodeling and wearing a silly hat?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NO! Would you paint you feet black for $10?


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, that would be an easy ten bucks.  I could invent some worthy cause I was doing it for and get people to sponsor me. 

For $10 would you get up to go to work at 6AM? (If I get this job... )


----------



## craftymama86

No way! 

For $10 would you... lick a frozen pole?


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, I would.  Don't ice lollies count as frozen poles? 

For $10 would you haul two bags weighing a total of about 20kg around two miles' worth of suburban streets?


----------



## craftymama86

Eh, no.

For $10 would you.... kiss a frog?


----------



## HankTheTank

Of course!
  For $10 would you spend the night in the same stall as a nasty tempered llama?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sure... for 10 bucks would you train kisses to walk around her pen with me???


----------



## HankTheTank

I'd love to!
 For $10 would you train Elf not to bite?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

HMM... SURE! For 10 bucks would you make me dinner???


----------



## HankTheTank

Uh.....do you like frozen pizza and soup from a can? Cause that's pretty much all I can cook! 
For $10 would you go to work for me for two weeks?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sure... I already got a job so it will have to fit in some way. 
for $10 Want me to teach you how to cook???


----------



## HankTheTank

Sure! 
For $10 would you relive the most embarrasing moment of your life?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Sure!
> For $10 would you relive the most embarrasing moment of your life?


WHAT??? Yes.. and talk to that person who... (  ) Oh well.... for $10 would you sleep with a BUCK???


----------



## HankTheTank

Depends on the breed....Dwarf or pygmy, yes. Nubian or boer, NO!
For $10 would you legally change your name to Flanders McDill?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

No... for $10 would 
you eat squid ???


----------



## HankTheTank

Definitely! I've had it before, quite good really.
For $10 would you eat a tablespoon of cayenne pepper?


----------



## craftymama86

Not for $10!

For $10 would YOU eat a tablespoon of cayenne pepper?


----------



## Fierlin

As long as it came on top of something else. 

(As for my last one, that's pretty much what I do every week, except I do admittedly get more than $10 for it. )

For $10 would you stay at home while the rest of your family and friends go on holiday?


----------



## craftymama86

Eesh, not sure on that one, I guess it would depend how far they were going, lol. If not far then sure, LOL. 

For $10 would you..... Let a de-fanged snake bite you?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

What type of snake, do I get to keep it? If so then YES! but depending on snake type (some snakes have more teeth )



For $10 would you... put cockatiels in your shirt? (i did it, it tickles as long as you have a shirt on underneath)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

noooo. For 10 bucks would you train kisses because I'v got a head ache???


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

noooo



for 10$ would you put your ear right nest to a crowing roosters head (ive done it on accident)


----------



## craftymama86

Sure! (puts in ear plugs) 

For $10 would you eat a grub?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Sure! (puts in ear plugs)
> 
> For $10 would you eat a grub?


What's that??? NO... and for $10 would you buy me a cage to keep my bantams (future??)in??


----------



## Fierlin

As long as either
a) The cage costs less than $10
b) I made some other sort of return


For $10 would you miss a large fireworks occasion in your town to go on a holiday into the country?! (I get to do this for free. )


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Sure, alaska doesnt have good fireworks 


for 10$ would you stay up all night drinking pepsi? (or some other soda)


----------



## Fierlin

No. I'm sorry.  I can't handle a whole night up - latest I've managed before was 5AM, and that was when I was an energetic kid and had been drinking a lot of Coke.  

For $10, would you spend an hour listening to the same song on repeat?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

If i get to choose then yes (i've stayed up until 12pm in the afternoon!! )



For $10 would you let a goat ram his head into your shin 100 times (never happened but would love to see it)


----------



## craftymama86

No, talk about OUCH, lol.

For $10 would you let a goat ram you in the butt just once?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

sure, i've gotten hit in the butt by things


for $10 would you... try to tame a full grown cow and ride her (i tried it, almost lost my toes )


----------



## flemish lops

nope 

For $10 would you.......... dehore a 50 pound goat?


----------



## Fierlin

I have no idea what that means, so I'm going to take the safe option and say no. 

For $10, would you put every cent of your money into one investment?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NO! For $10 would you hug a small stinky buck at a fair????


----------



## Fierlin

Yes. I can handle stinky things.  As long as it was a very quick hug.

For $10, would you carry a small stinky animal with you on a two hour bus ride?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Yes. I can handle stinky things.  As long as it was a very quick hug.
> 
> For $10, would you carry a small stinky animal with you on a two hour bus ride?


Yes. I did that once. My dog has bad breath; does that count??? 
For $10 would you drive all the BYhers on a big bus from mississippi to wisconsin????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I have no idea what that means, so I'm going to take the safe option and say no.
> 
> For $10, would you put every cent of your money into one investment?


Dehorn is to burn the horns when the goat is still young so that it does not grow anymore.


----------



## Fierlin

Ouch! That sounds painful! Well, still a no for me then, because I might end up setting something alight, I'm clumsy with that sort of stuff. 

Anyhow, driving a bus... I'd say no. I'd want to be in the back with you in on all the action! 

(Sorry, edited coz I forgot my question!)
For $10 would you rewrite a complicated online game that had been closed down?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

No

for $10 would you open 500 nail polish containers then take each one and make a picture on a floor by dumping them upside down?? LOL i would like to see the picture!


----------



## craftymama86

LOL, sure! (Of course, I would need that many nail polishes first, lol)

For $10 would you wear foot long nails for a week?


----------



## Fierlin

No way. Even I'm not that crazy about money. 

For $10, would you not wash your hair for a week?


----------



## craftymama86

Um, EW. No way, I couldn't stand it, lol.

For $10 would you wear the same clothes 3 days in a row?


----------



## Fierlin

...If they were trousers, I suppose I would. But not anything else!!

For $10 would you only post on one BYH thread for a month?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

sure, i have long nails anyways

for $10 would you ride an orca that is known for attacking people???


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

oops read the wrong thing!!!! 


yes, i pretty much doing it now!

would you ride an orca known for attacking people?


----------



## craftymama86

No way! 

For $10 would you eat a rotten egg?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

i wont eat a egg that ISNT rotten! so NO

would you try to take an egg from my grandmas broody austrolorp (she attacked me and scratched me )'


----------



## craftymama86

Sure! (Puts on work gloves and coat) 

For $10 would you eat a cow tongue?


----------



## Crazy Acres

No
For $10 would you make 20 snow angels wearing a bikini (now that would be COLD!)?


----------



## craftymama86

No thank you! I don't like getting sick, lol.

For $10 would you stay the night in an igloo?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I already do! Just kidding! Sounds neat! For $10 would you eat polar bear meat?


----------



## craftymama86

No, I don't think I could (they're too cute).  Unless I was starving and that was the only way to stay alive.... and someone else does the dirty work, lol.

For $10 would you take a dip in freezing cold water?


----------



## Crazy Acres

Nope.
For $10 would you take a shower with all of your clothes on? Perhaps even with rubber boots and a tuque?


----------



## Fierlin

Sometimes I do that after I've been swimming, just to get some of the chlorine out of my rash top. 
For $10, I'd do the boots and stuff too.

For $10, would you have a cold water shower in the middle of winter?


----------



## HankTheTank

Well sometimes I have to do that anyway, so sure! I'm used to it...
For $10 would you walk up the down escalator all day?


----------



## craftymama86

I don't think I could even get on one, LOL.

For $10 would you ride a roller coaster all day?


----------



## Fierlin

No.  Once or twice was enough to have me covering my face as we went down the large drops. Actually, scratch that, I was holding on to the bar too tightly to attempt to protect my head. 

For $10, would you eat only one thing for an entire week's lunch?


----------



## craftymama86

Sure, I've done that before. 

For $10 would you sit on the couch and watch Star Trek re-runs all day?


----------



## Fierlin

......  I've never watched Star Trek before. But I suppose, no. I've never survived a whole day in front of the TV previously, and $10 isn't enough pay to attempt again. 

For $10, would you watch _the big bang theory_ reruns for five hours straight?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

No, don't know what that is. 
For $10 bucks would you bake a cake for a person who is allergic to EGGS & MILK and still make it tasty???


----------



## craftymama86

LOL... *ahem* No. I don't think I could even do that to the worst person in the world.  

For $10 would you eat peaches with ketchup and mustard?


----------



## Crazy Acres

Yes. (By the way, I have a recipe for a really good chocolate cake w/o eggs and milk)
For $10, would you eat Fish while sitting in a dumpster?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Crazy Acres said:
			
		

> Yes. (By the way, I have a recipe for a really good chocolate cake w/o eggs and milk)
> For $10, would you eat Fish while sitting in a dumpster?


No and would you share the recipe???? For $10 would you swim in a heated pool for 3 hours straight?


----------



## Fierlin

Yeah, I'd do that. I could lie in a floaty ring and read a book, a good way to chill out and earn some cash at the same time. 

For $10, would you bake for a hundred people?


----------



## craftymama86

Sure! Just not all at once. 

For $10 would you eat pizza for lunch for a week?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes.... for $10 would you slaughter 12 turkeys?


----------



## craftymama86

Ehh, I'll pass on that one, lol. We did good just doing 4 chickens. 

For $10 would you... spend the night in the goat house with a stinky buck?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Ehh, I'll pass on that one, lol. We did good just doing 4 chickens.
> 
> For $10 would you... spend the night in the goat house with a stinky buck?


Ahhh... YES! I want a BUCK! For $10 would you let me design a website for your farm? (I'd really do it for free!)


----------



## Fierlin

Go for it! I don't actually have a farm, so you could have fun making a website for whatever you want. 

For $10, would you start a farm for somebody from scratch?


----------



## ILuvSheep

NO~~


would you dye your hair orange on top and purple on bottom that lasts for 6 weeks (i am right now)


----------



## craftymama86

Haha, no.

For $10 would you wake up your neighbors if you had a doe kidding? (Hopefully I didn't when running back and forth this morning around 1, LOL)


----------



## HankTheTank

Probably not
For $10 would you explain to my father WHY it was necessary to buy a new doe?


----------



## ILuvSheep

only if you explain why it is necessary for me to get a fantail pigeon

for $10 would you pick up a vole and let it bite you


----------



## Wallers-Farm

No

for 10 dollars would you help me get down birth boxs for my rabbits?


----------



## ILuvSheep

sure, as long as they arent like 10 feet high 

would you find a Kagu?


----------



## flemish lops

A Kagu Bird? Nope
For $10 would you pick potatoes for 3 hours?


----------



## craftymama86

Sure why not.

For $10 would you let a bee sting you?


----------



## ILuvSheep

ehh, ive been stung before, not too bad

for 10$ would you wait for and hour for back yard herds to start up


----------



## Fierlin

For $10? Well, it might get quite annoying but if it was just a few times then yes. 

For $10, would you live for a week with no friends and only people who disliked you?


----------



## ILuvSheep

i deal with that everyday i go to school.. SO be nice if i made money! 

would you get a pet blue healer, female (we have one, shes SMART and HYPER, oh and they live up to 35 years.. )


----------



## Fierlin

I have no idea what that is, but if it's a bird then yes, if not, then no.  I don't have enough space for much more than something small.

For $10, would you give away any birds that you own as pets?

P.S. Yes, I have to deal with that at school, and also outside of it. I'd love to get money for it too.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I have no idea what that is, but if it's a bird then yes, if not, then no.  I don't have enough space for much more than something small.
> 
> For $10, would you give away any birds that you own as pets?
> 
> P.S. Yes, I have to deal with that at school, and also outside of it. I'd love to get money for it too.


Its a pigeon.. (http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...btNT_yOOI6PigLxwcmvCw&ved=0CEsQ9QEwAA&dur=523 this isnt very 'fantail' ee, but i like it)

i have to do that every year with our chickens :/ so sure

LOL, we all have too, i have this one person in my class  sooo mean and annoying

for 10$ would you feed my chickens for a week?


----------



## Fierlin

Yep, I would! 

Sorry to hear about your chickens.  I would hate to lose mine, even if they do get on my nerves and one tried to attack me last week. 
More than one down this way. And on internet forums, and on the bus, and random strangers working in shops, etc. 

For $10, would you write my biography?


----------



## ILuvSheep

ya i miss Jelly bean, he was the saddest to get rid of, he was my roo, i LOVED him so much!!! he was SOO sweet

sure, (do you like good grades..? ) 

for 10$ would you have a hiccup the lasts for a week?


----------



## Fierlin

No. That would annoy me SO much. Even I don't love money that much. 

Good grades? I get good grades, mostly. Except for my geography reports, e.g. am expected to write 2000 words about the health of aforementioned mangrove swamps... D:

For $10, would you write this report for me?


----------



## ILuvSheep

ya, once again, do you like good grades?  

for 10$ would you buy me a 200$ pigeon?


----------



## Fierlin

I would be making a loss with money I don't have to begin with. 
But for $10, I would try to bargain with the salespeople for a cheaper price for you. 

For $10, would you... slog through mangrove forests in driving rain for an entire day collecting mud samples?


----------



## craftymama86

Ugh, no thank you!

For $10 would plant flowers and fruit trees throughout my yard for my bees?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> I would be making a loss with money I don't have to begin with.
> But for $10, I would try to bargain with the salespeople for a cheaper price for you.
> 
> For $10, would you... slog through mangrove forests in driving rain for an entire day collecting mud samples?


gee thanks! i would be good at haggling, or maybe not , who knows, but the people who sell them have to ship them

SURE!! i love water and mud, me and my BFF every spring, ALWAYS fell in mud, it was fun


----------



## Fierlin

Wow, you should've been on our excursion then. You would've loved it. Everything was sopping wet by the end of the day. 
Although the mud was stinky, thanks to the bacteria found in the mangrove swamps.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Wow, you should've been on our excursion then. You would've loved it. Everything was sopping wet by the end of the day.
> Although the mud was stinky, thanks to the bacteria found in the mangrove swamps.


LUCKY!! ITs fun to be covered in mud! and i dont mind if it stinks, when ya got chickies ya get used to stink, XD 

for 10$ would you make all my chickens tame, even if it takes MONTHS (i would, for free )


----------



## Fierlin

No. I've actually just almost had my eye pecked by one of my chickens. Too dangerous. 

For $10, would you drive an LNG tanker across the pacific ocean?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> No. I've actually just almost had my eye pecked by one of my chickens. Too dangerous.
> 
> For $10, would you drive an LNG tanker across the pacific ocean?


had the same thing happen with a turken XD

umm, i dunno, but im gonna say NO

for 10$ would you work at a NICE turkey hatchery and deal with the chicks?


----------



## craftymama86

So much for my post...


----------



## CheerioLounge

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Ugh, no thank you!
> 
> For $10 would plant flowers and fruit trees throughout my yard for my bees?


Here you go Craftymama 

Sure!  I love to plant trees! 

For $10 would you send me some of the fruit?


----------



## Fierlin

...I suppose this is not my question to answer, but I would send you some fruit off my trees. (Sorry crafty mama, I didn't notice your post! )

For $10, would you volunteer to mentor younger children in the junior school? (I can't believe I'm doing this.)


----------



## CheerioLounge

Absolutely!  However, for $10 dollars it's not really volunteering! 

For $10 would you swim to New Zealand?


----------



## Fierlin

Dang, you got me. 

I would not. The maximum I've been known to swim is 500m, and I'm sure NZ is a fair bit further than that.

For $10, would you row to New Zealand?


----------



## CheerioLounge

Maybe from Norfolk Island!  But not from here! 

For $10 would you walk to Uluru?


----------



## Fierlin

I couldn't do that.  No, I wouldn't, unless I somehow developed the ability to levitate. 

For $10, would you move to Australia?


----------



## CheerioLounge

In a heartbeat!!  YES!

For $10 would you pay my fare?


----------



## Fierlin

Wait till I get my pilots license and I'll fly you over. 
Airfares are so terribly expensive nowadays. 

For $10, would you open a farm in the arid heartlands of the country?


----------



## CheerioLounge

Say near Alice Springs?  Would I have a well?  If so, yes.

For $10 would you eat Kangaroo meat?


----------



## Fierlin

Yep. I've eaten it before, it's quite popular. 

For $10, would you eat emu meat? (Haven't tried that one yet)


----------



## CheerioLounge

Sure! It can't be much different than ostrich...

For $10 would you wrestle a Tasmanian Devil?


----------



## ILuvSheep

N0OOO


would you try and entertain my dog Glaceir, a blue healer


----------



## Fierlin

Does he have a good temperament? If he doesn't bite, then yes. 

For $10, would you go hunting? (Depends on if you're the hunting sort, I suppose. I for one am not too keen on the idea)


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Does he have a good temperament? If he doesn't bite, then yes.
> 
> For $10, would you go hunting? (Depends on if you're the hunting sort, I suppose. I for one am not too keen on the idea)


*Cough* She *Cough* and shes HYPER, the usual blue healer needs 5 hours of excersise a day.. and she needs more.. and she bites a little, but play bite and not often, she never hurts

YES! as long as its grouse, or bird, I love hunting, and im actually good at it XD

would you eat an entire box of large goldfish in a day?


----------



## Fierlin

Well, that sounds okay then, as long as it's not real biting. And only a one-off. 

As for the goldfish... no, I don't think I could handle it. I've never had goldfish before. 

For $10, would you eat crocodile?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds okay then, as long as it's not real biting. And only a one-off.
> 
> As for the goldfish... no, I don't think I could handle it. I've never had goldfish before.
> 
> For $10, would you eat crocodile?


NO

and i mean like the fake, cracker goldfish XD in case ya didnt know

would you let a dog bite you HARD on the arm?


----------



## Fierlin

No way. Even thinking about that makes me feel slightly ill. 

But cracker goldfish, for $10 yes I would.

For $10, would you walk an hour home from school every day?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> No way. Even thinking about that makes me feel slightly ill.
> 
> But cracker goldfish, for $10 yes I would.
> 
> For $10, would you walk an hour home from school every day?


10$ a day, yes, $10 all together, no

would you try and introduce my new chickens to my old chickens?


----------



## craftymama86

Sure! *Tosses all the chickens in the same pen* 


Oops, for $10 would you would you sleep out in the mud with some stinky goats?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

NO


for $10 would you use only this smiley face  for a month


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, why not. See, easy: 

I could survive without smileys! I and ?! do just as well, lol.

For $10 would you use a smiley on the end of every sentence for a month?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Yes, why not. See, easy:
> 
> I could survive without smileys! I and ?! do just as well, lol.
> 
> For $10 would you use a smiley on the end of every sentence for a month?


YES!

oh and its hard cause what if your trying to be nice and you need to use a smiley and thats the only thing you can use..?

would you only have 1 pet that you dont like?


----------



## Fierlin

No way. That would mean someone would try to dump a horse on me, and

a) costs too much
b) I REALLY don't like horses

For $10, would you have so many pets you had to live without electricity to feed them all?


----------



## ILuvSheep

no, i need electricity and TOO MANY TO LOVE

would you wear only a tank top for a year? you can switch them out, but you have to live in AK


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, why not. It's warm enough, although I might need to stay indoors for winter.

For $10, would you live with your hands tied together for a month?


----------



## ILuvSheep

No!! 

would you go up to a girl you know and say 'Are you a dude?" or if its a boy 'Are you a girl?"


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, I'd say are you a dude, becuase here 'dude' is used for both boy and girl. 

For $10, would you jump into a pit of slime?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd say are you a dude, becuase here 'dude' is used for both boy and girl.
> 
> For $10, would you jump into a pit of slime?


LOL you find a loophole 

NOOO!!! 

would you eat 500k Mcdonalds Fries, only thing you eat until you eat 500,000


----------



## Fierlin

No. Not for $10. $1,000,000 maybe, but that would NOT be worth it for $10! 

For $10, would you never eat McDonald's again?


----------



## ILuvSheep

only if you pay me back for all the times i did eat at Mcdonalds

would you feed my ducks goldfish? (not the cracker)


----------



## Fierlin

Yep. All I'd have to do is throw them in, right? 

For $10, would you never take the train again? (gasp)


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Yep. All I'd have to do is throw them in, right?
> 
> For $10, would you never take the train again? (gasp)


NEVER!!! (ive never been on one, except airports, but i LUV them!)

Sex chickens for an entire day?


----------



## Fierlin

No, that's be eight hours of work, worth $40 at least!

Not that I get $40 for eight hours work, very unfortunately. I'm a slave to my company. 

For $10, would you take my job?


----------



## ILuvSheep

no...

would you hold Oleo all day long? (our pullet cochin who sleeps on your lap)


----------



## Fierlin

Yes, easy way to make $10! 

For $10, would you move to Australia? (I'll ask you now)


----------



## ILuvSheep

YES! IN A HEARTBEAT!


would you research chickens all day? (in books)


----------



## Fierlin

No. I'm sorry, I couldn't. 

(And you gave the same answer as Cheerio too. Interesting... *scratches chin*)

For $10, would you spend all day looking at a fish in a tank?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> No. I'm sorry, I couldn't.
> 
> (And you gave the same answer as Cheerio too. Interesting... *scratches chin*)
> 
> For $10, would you spend all day looking at a fish in a tank?


how did you give me the same answer for the cheerio?

Sure, 

would you hold chickens ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Fierlin

You asked me that before, so yes. 

For $10, would you WASH chickens all day long?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> You asked me that before, so yes.
> 
> For $10, would you WASH chickens all day long?


yup, its fun


would you kill chickens all day long?


----------



## craftymama86

Yuck, no thank you. My stomach can barely handle 4, lol.

For $10 would you groom a neglected Angora rabbit?

(We're getting one in the morning. So..I'll be doing that tomorrow, poor baby)


----------



## idy

yes! for $10 would you babysit for three hours?


----------



## ILuvSheep

idy said:
			
		

> yes! for $10 would you babysit for three hours?


sure, as long as they arent brats, once my mom was baby sitting (when she was a kid) and the kid chased her with a huge knife!!! 


would you try and tame a wild horse?


----------



## craftymama86

Nope, not even for $100. Wouldn't know the first thing about training, lol.

For $10 would you go a week without brushing your teeth?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Nope, not even for $100. Wouldn't know the first thing about training, lol.
> 
> For $10 would you go a week without brushing your teeth?


Can't; my dentist would scream.  
for 10 bucks would you buy me some land?


----------



## flemish lops

Nope

For $10 would you not eat anything sweet like desserts, candy, or chocolate for a week?


----------



## idy

not a chance! for ten dollars would you: eat three containers of ice cream all by your self in one hour?


----------



## craftymama86

No!!!

For $10 would you drive two states away for whatever animal you "needed".


----------



## ILuvSheep

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> No!!!
> 
> For $10 would you drive two states away for whatever animal you "needed".


YES!!

for 10$ would you fly plane to plane to a different country for an animal you 'needed'


----------



## idy

no, for ten dollars would you eat a whole cake all by yourself


----------



## Fierlin

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> YES!!
> 
> for 10$ would you fly plane to plane to a different country for an animal you 'needed'


I totally would.  Even though my primary motive would not be the animal.

idy: Yes. I've done that before. 
For $10, would you write a biography on a very boring person?


----------



## craftymama86

No

For $10 would you.... go on a field trip with your child while suffering bad seasonal allergies?


----------



## capretta

That's a toughie. Can I give them zyrtec?

for $10 would you take a sip from the chicken waterer?


----------



## craftymama86

(Capretta - I was the one suffering from allergies, lol.)

Maybe, if my life depended on it, LOL.

For $10 would you... drink coffee from the time you woke up to the time you go to bed?


----------



## capretta

(craftymama whoops. I guess I saw the 'while' as 'who is' lol)

YES! I do that everyday anyways without the pay!! 

For $10 would you re-paint an airplane hangar?


----------



## craftymama86

(I do too!) 

No way! Lol.

For $10 would you collect honey from a hive without protective clothing?


----------



## idy

not a chance

for ten dollars would you sleep with a pig?


----------



## capretta

NO way! Pigs hate me! 

For $10 would you try to get eggs out from under a mean hen who INSISTS on going broody?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

capretta said:
			
		

> NO way! Pigs hate me!
> 
> For $10 would you try to get eggs out from under a mean hen who INSISTS on going broody?


Fine.. I've been doing that for weeks! 
Fo 10 bucks would you try to milk a naughty goat?


----------



## jessica_1285

Yep.... for $10 would you lay on a bed of nails?


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover

Maybe 

For $10 would you try to take eggs from a broody goose? (OUCH!!)


----------



## stitchcounting

nope she can keep that egg

for $10 would you sleep in the chicken coop?


----------



## farmkid11

yes 
for ten bucks would you draw a bad picture and yell iv'e completed my greatest masterpiece in public


----------



## TGreenhut

LOL yes
For 10 dollars would you kiss a stinky pig on the mouth?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I really love me some pigs but kiss one on the lips? Nope. A goat of course!! lol

For 10$ would you give a buck in full rut a big, long hug?


----------



## Queen Mum

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> For 10$ would you give a buck in full rut a big, long hug?


Are you kidding?  

I do that every single day!  I like the smell of a buck in rut.  It reminds me of Ivory soap.

For $10 would you shave a goats udder without having a milk stand to put her on first?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Do to the fact I wouldn't shave an udder for any reason unless it was vital to their health, no. Well maybe just because I'm getting 10$. 

Would you go cow tipping in a bull pen? With bulls. lol


----------



## BrownSheep

No...would you wear a clown costume to Walmart ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course!! I'd do it for free.

Would you put a cowboy hat on backwards? (It's bad luck to do that)


----------



## Southern by choice

for $10 I'd wear it sideways...

would you eat a Bear Grylls "vitamin"?


----------



## Fierlin

I have no idea what that is, so no.

For $10 would you tell a big porky to someone you like?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does that mean like lie to them? If so,then I guess that depends one the person and the lie. lol 

For 10$ would you spend more time on BYH's? *ahem Delta*


----------



## Fierlin

Weeeellll.... lol jk, yes I would! 

For $10, would you listen to the same song ten times in one go?

(Even with my favourites I tend to want to go outside for a walk by Repitition #3 )


----------



## farmkid11

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Weeeellll.... lol jk, yes I would!
> 
> For $10, would you listen to the same song ten times in one go?
> 
> (Even with my favourites I tend to want to go outside for a walk by Repitition #3 )


sure for 10 bucks would you kiss a monkeys butt


----------



## farmkid11

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Weeeellll.... lol jk, yes I would!
> 
> For $10, would you listen to the same song ten times in one go?
> 
> (Even with my favourites I tend to want to go outside for a walk by Repitition #3 )


this was posted on my b-day


----------



## Fierlin

Well happy very belated birthday to you!

And no, I wouldn't. Maybe before I would've said yes, but I've developed a sudden aversion to squeamish things recently... I think the IB is doing my head in. 

For $10, would you spend twenty hours without break working on one essay?


----------



## Alice Acres

No way - my back, my brain and my bladder would need breaks!

For $10, would you unload my hay?







(anyone who says yes - I'll send you my address!)


----------



## farmkid11

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> No way - my back, my brain and my bladder would need breaks!
> 
> For $10, would you unload my hay?
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7249_617285_10151127297102585_2041557289_o.jpg
> 
> (anyone who says yes - I'll send you my address!)


sure for 10 bucks would you buy me some goats?


----------



## Alice Acres

If I could find some good for $10 I sure would.

And I see it's your 1 year anniversary here - congrats!  


Let's see....
For $10 would you go get rid of the giant 3 pound rat for Queen Mum??


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Heck yeah. I'd do it for free if I didn't have to travel. haha

Would you spend the day branding bulls?


----------



## Alice Acres

This reply is from my husband : "Hell no".

For $10, would you watch a kid's cartoon marathon on TV with your grandkids?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No? He's crazy. 

My answer though... NO WAY!! I can not stand cartoons. They drive me crazy. Well except Phineas and Ferb. That makes me laugh my butt off!! lol

Would you eat rocky mountain oysters?


----------



## Alice Acres

Hubby again - he says he would. He's heard they are good and may get up the gumption to try it. If they are deep fried. (He's a deep fry junky)

About the cartoons - OMG, I hate them too. Todd loves them, therefore, HE and our 3 yr old granddaughter are watching Team Umizoomi right now. Better him than me.

Would you volunteer all day (your choice of volunteering) on your only day off all week?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sure. If I get to work with animals and someone I like then yeah.

How about...uh...wear your boots for 24 hours?


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sure. If I get to work with animals and someone I like then yeah.
> 
> How about...uh...wear your boots for 24 hours?


Um I have before, they are quite comfy!

Would you paint our boat?


----------



## marlowmanor

Sure, why not? I bet the company would be good.

As for the cartoon marathon, I'm stuck watching cartoons all the time since that's what the kids are usually watching and they take over the living room TV. Occasionally we kick them out to their room to watch cartoons if we want to watch something ourselves on tv. Some of the shows, especially the PBS kids the kids watch while Logan is at school are educational and pretty good. It's fun to hear Korbin or even Cameron occasionally answer a question right asked on the educational shows.

Would you babysit my kids for me? We could do some Christmas shopping without them then.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sure, why not? I bet the company would be good.
> 
> As for the cartoon marathon, I'm stuck watching cartoons all the time since that's what the kids are usually watching and they take over the living room TV. Occasionally we kick them out to their room to watch cartoons if we want to watch something ourselves on tv. Some of the shows, especially the PBS kids the kids watch while Logan is at school are educational and pretty good. It's fun to hear Korbin or even Cameron occasionally answer a question right asked on the educational shows.
> 
> Would you babysit my kids for me? We could do some Christmas shopping without them then.


Only if they are not in diapers! 

Would you shear my goats?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course.

Would you trim my goats hooves?
(thankfully they won't need it for a long time)


----------



## marlowmanor

Don't know how to shear goats or sheep so I'd have to say no. I'd hate to have them be the guinea pigs for my first attempt.

As for my kids, the youngest is still in diapers. He's the biggest trouble maker too! He's very independent and curious. My trio would drive the best baby sitter nuts though! I rarely leave all three with someone for long and then I'm very picky about who I leave them with too!


----------



## PendergrassRanch

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Don't know how to shear goats or sheep so I'd have to say no. I'd hate to have them be the guinea pigs for my first attempt.
> 
> As for my kids, the youngest is still in diapers. He's the biggest trouble maker too! He's very independent and curious. My trio would drive the best baby sitter nuts though! I rarely leave all three with someone for long and then I'm very picky about who I leave them with too!


Off topic but sounds a lot like me and my 3 dogs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nobody trims hooves? lol


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Nobody trims hooves? lol


Sure I'll come trim your goats hooves. Can't be that bad. I do ours here. Actually have to do them this month. I try to check them every 3 months.

Would you come help if I needed help during a kidding with my does?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sure but I really wouldn't know what to do if there was an issue. When I comes time for mine to kid they're kidding in a field and I'm not helping them. 

But sure I'd come. 


Would you AI a goat?


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sure but I really wouldn't know what to do if there was an issue. When I comes time for mine to kid they're kidding in a field and I'm not helping them.
> 
> But sure I'd come.
> 
> 
> Would you AI a goat?


Probably. Why not?

Would you feed my dogs? Raw meat...hehehehe


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course. I'm hoping that one day the dogs here can go on a raw diet.

Would you feed your dogs dog food? The kind in a bag. lol


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Of course. I'm hoping that one day the dogs here can go on a raw diet.
> 
> Would you feed your dogs dog food? The kind in a bag. lol


Not if my life depended on it! 

Would you remodel my barn? I need 2 stalls and a door.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes, conditionally... you pay for airfare and all supplies and I'm there!

Would you cook dinner for my family? careful that's a loaded question......


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes, conditionally... you pay for airfare and all supplies and I'm there!
> 
> Would you cook dinner for my family? careful that's a loaded question......


Only if I am guaranteed to get positive feedback.  I LOVE cooking but if people don't like it then I get sad 

Would you disk my pasture?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not for 10$

Well maybe 10$ an hour. 

Would you shuck corn for an hour?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes I would! For 10 bucks would you walk around in a costume of your choice all day?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course.

Would you spend the day watching football?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yes, if it was the team of my choice. For $10 would you clean my house?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No way. lol I'd need way more than that.


Would you sing a song in the mall?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes....Money up front....I know you Straw!

Foe $10 would you kiss your rutting buck on the face?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course!! 

Would you?


----------



## greybeard

no, especially if the buck were a deer.
For $10 would you stick your arm up a cow's rear end?


----------



## Southern by choice

, only if I had too...Oh yeah that's right I don't have a cow!

would you collect honey from a wild live hive?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Of course

Would you take a dive in ice water?


----------



## Southern by choice

Not me, NO WAY, not for $100

would you use the "red" scooper for the whole day?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Heck NO!! I don't do the red one. Just the blue one...


Would you sleep with your goats or sheep?


----------



## wooliewabbits

Yes, but I wouldn't have any hair left.
:/
 Would you untangle my angora rabbits hair?


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

sure

would you pull a calf for $10


----------



## PendergrassRanch

The Lone Cowboy said:
			
		

> sure
> 
> would you pull a calf for $10


I can't guarantee success but I would love to try!

Would you perform bumblefoot surgery for 10$?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope but I'd shoot the chicken for you.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Nope but I'd shoot the chicken for you.


You don't shoot chickens! That is a waste of good ammo.  

For 10$ would you hit an old lady?


----------



## goodolboy

Nope........ is Southern an old lady? 

For $10, would you take Shelly Mays shepard job


----------



## TAH

I want to get this thread up and going again. We should all be nice. 

Restart

Would you go shopping all day for $10


----------



## MrsKuhn

No, that wouldn't pay for hardly anything 

Would you... eat spam


----------



## Southern by choice

No!

Would you eat "Rocky Mountain Oysters"?


----------



## Dage

No! 
For $10 would you go skinny dipping in an open lake in Sweden?


----------



## MrsKuhn

yes 

For 10$ would you change dirty diapers of toddlers all day?


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

YAS 


SmallFarmGirl said:


> No ... for $10 would you knit a 40 ft. long scarf ???


----------

